# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  CBOMs of Note

## Tavy

Here we go, a thread for all those interesting, desirable, or downright strange CBOM's that come up for sale.

If we end up needing formal guidance for what should or should not go here, then I'll edit this first accordingly, otherwise post away!

John.

----------


## Tavy

Here we go, a rather nice Germain bowl-back mandola, up for sale by David Hyndes (you'll find him posting in the builders section).

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...m=170280639599

John.

----------


## Tavy

I'm not really sure why I'm posting a link to this, except I can not believe the price the guy is asking given the state of the instrument: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...m=350130530536 

Frankly even at $50 I'd think twice given the condition of the top - and he wants $300  :Frown: 

John.

----------


## Kyle Baker

> I'm not really sure why I'm posting a link to this, except I can not believe the price the guy is asking given the state of the instrument: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...m=350130530536 
> 
> Frankly even at $50 I'd think twice given the condition of the top - and he wants $300 
> 
> John.


yikes, that's in rough shape! It would be a nice instrument to have, but the soundboard is ruined with little words indented all over it. Looks like one of the instruments Andy Irvine plays.

----------


## Tavy

> yikes, that's in rough shape! It would be a nice instrument to have, but the soundboard is ruined with little words indented all over it. Looks like one of the instruments Andy Irvine plays.


Nod.  It's a waldzither, see http://www.johnmaddock.co.uk/waldzither/html/index.html for the story of mine, and some info about other instruments of this type.  Normally instruments in that shape really do go for $50: that one would need a whole new top at the very minimum  :Disbelief: 

John.

----------


## Keith Miller

This one looks good, will not stay at that price !
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Beautiful-Gree...1%7C240%3A1318

----------


## Keith Miller

how about a Sobell citern
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Superb-and-Rar...1%7C240%3A1318

----------


## Tavy

> how about a Sobell citern
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Superb-and-Rar...1%7C240%3A1318


Way out of my price range!

Very nice though  :Grin: 

John.

----------


## Tavy

> Here we go, a rather nice Germain bowl-back mandola, up for sale by David Hyndes (you'll find him posting in the builders section).


Sold for £216.

John.

----------


## steve V. johnson

I was about to note the rosewood Garrison OM-50 that Mr. Peter Mix had up on the Cafe Classifieds, but I put it off til daylight and now it's gone, gone, gone.   It figures, tho, it's a nice instrument and was offered at a nice price.

Garrison seems to have well and truly disappeared.  I did some web searches yesterday after seeing the P.Mix OM ad and found nothing.  (Of course, I might have missed it...) I was looking for the Garrison page that had the various mandolin and OM models all lined up for comparison.
All I found were some months-old notices of Gibson's purchase of Garrison.

As I recall, the basic Garrison OM had mahogany b/s, with upgrades to maple and rosewood, all with mahogany necks, truss rods and scales of around 20".   The body styles were simple A's with round soundholes, floating bridges and stamped tailpieces, the headstocks a simple 'paddle'-type shape.

Congrats to the buyer of Mr. Mix's Garrison OM.  These will be collectable one day, esp. if the
disappearance of the Garrison mandolin line is as complete as it seems to me.

stv

----------


## steve V. johnson

Who knows luthier Mark Locke?

Here's a Mark Locke OM. Visually very Sobell.

At Elderly now.  I have NFI in this one.

http://www.elderly.com/vintage/names...--90U-5182.htm

I was looking at the Used Mandolins list under "Other" to find these.

There's also an Olde Woods Luthierie OM in that section and a Weber Absaroka OM in the
used Weber listings.

stv

----------


## PseudoCelt

Garrison still seems to be producing instruments, despite having no obvious web presence. TAMCo have got a few Garrison OMs in recently, either cedar/birch, or spruce/sapele.

Patrick

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

Didn't Gibson buy Garrison?

----------


## steve V. johnson

Thanks, Patrick.  Good news, I guess.  And I'd forgotten about the birch ones, too.

stv

----------


## Arto

"This one looks good, will not stay at that price !
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Beautiful-Gree...1%7C240%3A1318

Looks great, but isn´t the ornamentation a bit over the top?

 :Wink:  Arto

----------


## steve V. johnson

Thanks, Arto.

I always wonder about those real eastern bouzoukis...  There are usually a pretty wide range of them listed on eBay, from toys and wall-hangers to serious and sometimes old instruments.

I've never played one of those eastern types.  I ran across a video on YouTube of Paul Brady doing a song with an eastern bouzouki, and it sounded fantastic, "that sound" from the great Irish band recordings of the '70's, and Alec Finn's wonderful sound to this day.

There aren't places around here where I can just go and sit down with one...  but I'm really intrigued to find out what it's like to play them.   I need to learn more about the regional differences in construction and who the various current builders (and manufacturers, too) are and what they do, certainly before an serious shopping.  But I have lots of time for that... because I can't afford to buy one!  ;-)

Thanks,

stv

----------


## Tavy

Well here's a little cracker - A vintage Gibson Mandocello - be prepared to drool  :Grin: 

More at http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Gibson-Mandoce...3A1|240%3A1318

----------


## Tavy

Two more afordable luthier made instruments, one from David Freshwater (http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/David-Freshwat...3A1|240%3A1318) and one from Fylde (http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Fylde-Archtop-...3A1|240%3A1318)

----------


## Tavy

Update:

No sale on the Gibson or Freshwater, the Fylde went for £700.

John.

----------


## steve V. johnson

Here are a couple from the mandocellos on eBay, pretty unusual...!   I have no financial nor personal interest in these sales.  But I am amused.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Custom-mandocell...1%7C240%3A1318


http://cgi.ebay.com/BARDSONG-MANDOCE...1%7C240%3A1318


stv

----------


## PseudoCelt

I noticed that there's a Mid-Mo octave mandolin on eBay. They don't seem to come up used very often. Some nice photos on the listing.

----------


## PseudoCelt

Also, The Music Room in the UK has a used Manson cittern for sale (NFI). I've seen photos of his mandolins and octave mandolins, but I don't think I've seen a cittern before.

Patrick

----------


## steve V. johnson

The Mid-Mo is still listed on eBay...

Nice Manson!!

Thanks!

stv

----------


## Tavy

> Also, The Music Room in the UK has a used Manson cittern for sale (NFI). I've seen photos of his mandolins and octave mandolins, but I don't think I've seen a cittern before.
> 
> Patrick


I've seen those up for sale before too: is it just me though or is that headstock really ugly?  I like the triangular shape - that's unusual and distinctive, but that big block on the end looks plain ugly to me  :Disbelief: 

Of course the photos may not do it justice, and I'm sure it's a heck of lot better than anything I could build!

John.

----------


## Tavy

Nothing for ages, and then three come along at once: octave mandolins from David Freshwater, Fylde and Oakwood:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...m=320332456364

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...m=250360054683

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...m=160310632192

----------


## steve V. johnson

Paddy Burgin's instruments are far too rare, but here's a five-course two-point that someone can have.   I think it's really beautiful.

It's listed here in the Cafe Classifieds.


I don't feel that I can get around very well on five-course instruments, but this one has me goin'... woo.

stv

----------


## Fliss

> Also, The Music Room in the UK has a used Manson cittern for sale (NFI). I've seen photos of his mandolins and octave mandolins, but I don't think I've seen a cittern before.
> 
> Patrick


Um, well, I hadn't even read this thread until a few moments ago, but I just did a search on Manson Cittern and this is what it showed up.  The reason I searched on that is that I've just been to the Music Room this morning... no intention of buying an instrument, much less a cittern, and I think if this had been anything but a Manson I might have been able to resist it.  As it is, the moment I heard it sing its first chord I was hooked, with the result that it kind of followed me home .... :Mandosmiley: 

Now all I have to do is learn how to play it!  It's currently tuned CGCGC.  I'm going to have some fun with this!

John, I don't think the headstock is ugly, but its a matter of personal taste, naturally!  I'll take some photos and post them when I've had a chance to get better acquainted with this gorgeous instrument.  

Fliss

----------


## Tavy

> Um, well, I hadn't even read this thread until a few moments ago, but I just did a search on Manson Cittern and this is what it showed up.  The reason I searched on that is that I've just been to the Music Room this morning... no intention of buying an instrument, much less a cittern, and I think if this had been anything but a Manson I might have been able to resist it.  As it is, the moment I heard it sing its first chord I was hooked, with the result that it kind of followed me home ....
> 
> Now all I have to do is learn how to play it!  It's currently tuned CGCGC.  I'm going to have some fun with this!
> 
> John, I don't think the headstock is ugly, but its a matter of personal taste, naturally!  I'll take some photos and post them when I've had a chance to get better acquainted with this gorgeous instrument.


Congratulations!  Do post those photos when you have them, oh and how about some sound clips too  :Grin: 

Glad I didn't put you off!

John.

----------


## Tavy

A rather nice Fylde cittern on ebay this week: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Fylde-10-Strin...3A1|240%3A1318

----------


## Richard Singleton

a short necked Irish Bouzouki/cittern made by Stanley Pope on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=230332780912

----------


## steve V. johnson

Yeah, the 5-course Pope is the second Pope instrument on eBay in the last couple of weeks, interesting.

Thanks!

stv

----------


## Tavy

A 1970's Sobel cittern has just come up on ebay UK: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Stefan-Sobell-...3A1|240%3A1318

----------


## Kyle Baker

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Stefan-Sobell-Man...3A1|240%3A1318

A nice Sobell Mandola on ebay right now.

----------


## steve V. johnson

Nice Petersen Level One, with some additions, on eBay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Petersen-bouzouk...1%7C240%3A1318

I have no financial nor personal interest in this sale.

stv

----------


## steve V. johnson

Here's one you don't see every day!

There's a button to a sound clip in the text.   

I have no personal nor financial interestin this item, nor in its sale.

Brach Tamburitza made in 1948 by Ivan Hlad in Chicago, posted on eBay.

Note the fret arrangement and the tuning.  Wow.

stv

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Hlad the Impaler?

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Just picked this Weber Big Sky OM up today...

----------


## steve V. johnson

Is that the one from eBay, eh?  

You waited til it got down to $3k and went for it?  Man...!!!!!

I was hoping it would go lower before someone snapped it up... mebbe give me time to sell a kidney or some such madness ...  

Congratulations!!!

(Email me when you get tired of it?   :Grin:   )

I'd love to hear some of it.  I've never met one of these that was healthy, 
much less the Big Sky version.  Woo.

Again congrats!

stv

----------


## foldedpath

> Just picked this Weber Big Sky OM up today...


Congrats from a fellow F-hole Weber OM fan!

Hey, that makes my post about string gauges in the other thread even more relevant. Try D'Addario J80's first. If the E's seem a little weak, see what it sounds like with .013's on top. That's my sweet spot for this design and scale length (YMMV, standard disclaimers apply, etc.)

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Steve, I hope to make it to the NJ-CBOM-O-RAMA.  If I do I may bring it... depending on the Airline hassle - or at least a picture of it... or.. shake the hand that played it sort of thing...

----------


## PseudoCelt

There are two guitar-bodied CBOMs on ebay at the moment, both fairly pricey. The first is by Nigel Forster (Stefan Sobell's former apprentice). There is a Youtube video where he talks about it:



The other is a 10-stringer, made by Dave Gregory.

----------


## Fliss

I bet Nigel Forster's instruments are stunning, and I'd love to try one, but I'm really not keen on that bridge shape.

Fliss

----------


## steve V. johnson

Re: Forster

I just saw the Forster on ebay and rushed over here to find y'all already posted it.  Excellent!

My friend Randy Clepper (who comes round the Cafe from time to time) has a zouk-bodied five-course by Forster.  I think he got it from Nigel and I think I recall that it developed some problems that Randy had nicely fixed by J. Thomas Davis in Columbus OH.

It's a rompin' stompin' big thing and while it has the same characteristic complex treble as the Sobells, I remember the whole sound being much more ... uh ... 'forward', I'll say.  More 'modern'  sounding, perhaps.

It's made, as I recall, of Brazilian rosewood (aka "Rio") that has some really startling green in it, on the back, and with a very nice, tight-grained top, tho I don't recall what variety of spruce it it.

Randy's all about 5-course instrments and I get confused by 'em, so my time with it in my hands was ... incomplete, sorta.  It's much more fun to listen to him play it.

stv

----------


## steve V. johnson

My friend Stephen Power of Ardagh, Co. Limerick, has put his Fylde long-scale arch-top bouzouo.  up on eBay Ireland and here's a button to go right to the auction.

I played this instrument quite a few times and it's very, very nice.  Stephen is the original owner
and it's been very well cared-for.

I have NFI, just spreading the word for a pal.

stv

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Thanks Steve, I'll get right on it...
BTW, are you going to Zoukfest?

----------


## steve V. johnson

Hey Eddie, 

"I'll get right on it..."   LOL, excellent, thanks!

No zoukfest for me.  I'm putting all the pennies in the jar for the Dublin, OH, Irish fest and the NE
CBOM tasting.  If I get real lucky I might get a couple more regional festivals in, too ...

I want an all-solar motor home so I can just wander about the continent from pillar to post, session to fest...

stv

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Well I won the Stephen Power's Fylde Long Scale Arch Top Bouzouki... now I have to get it over here...

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Here are some pics... still waitin delivery...

----------


## Leigh Coates

Very nice!  It's going to be a long wait,....

Leigh

----------


## delsbrother

That thing is HUGE!

----------


## Steve-o

NFI. Dennis at the Mandolin Store just put up a nice used Eastman mandocello for sale.

----------


## Tavy

This oakwood just came up on ebay - I know nothing about these, but just look at the back on this one!

List is at http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...=STRK:MEWAX:IT BTW.

Ah.. seems you can't grab images off ebay anymore... you'll just have to follow the link I guess.

John.

----------


## Fliss

That Oakwood looks really nice!

Fliss

----------


## PseudoCelt

Here are a couple of the photos...

----------


## PseudoCelt

I recently noticed an interesting octave mandolin on the John Alvey Turner website. It's an Eastman 615 mandola, converted to a 22" scale OM with a new neck. Looks not unlike a Weber F-style OM.

NFI, etc...

Patrick

----------


## nkforster

I feel the urge to defend my work! 

I sold an instrument to Randy Klepper a few years ago and after a while he took it to a shop to adjust the truss rod. He emailed me to say the repair chap said the truss rod was "maxed out" and would require surgery to put this right. This was a welded end two way truss rod and so  I had serious doubts to wether this could be the case as I've never sent anything out with a truss rod with more than a couple of turns on, but in order to keep the peace I agreed to pay for what ever was required to put this right - I want my customers to be happy. The work was done and Randy seemed happy.

A couple of weeks later I was working on a guitar of mine, and was adjusting the truss rod. The welded nut snapped immediatly. Disaster. I removed the fretboard and installed a new truss rod. Stupidly I installed another two way one. I made a new fret board and carried on. It also snapped the first time I tried to adjust it. Another new fretboard later and I decided to no longer use two way truss rods. It may have been me or it may have been a poor batch, but I only use 1 way now, but install them in a fashion that gives me two way control.

I strongly suspect Randy's repair chap snapped the truss rod nut and didn't want to take the blame, and in fairness, it wasn't his fault, anyone would have snapped it, but this story has cropped up now a couple of times in forums so I feel it's time I told my part.

The thing went wrong and I put it right at my expense. Seems pretty fair to me.

For those interested, Dream Guitars have just taken delivery of a very smart Arch top ten string cittern of mine, it should be getting listed soon. 



Nigel

www.nkforsterguitars.com

----------


## steve V. johnson

Dear Mr. Forster,

Below is the part of a previous post in this forum in which I mentioned you and and the instrument Randy Clepper got from you.

For my part I see nothing there that requires defense, in fact it's quite the opposite, a first-hand account of one of your instruments, presented in emphatically positive terms to folks who probably haven't seen many of your instruments and may not have even heard of you and your work.  

It's very, very unfortunate that you've chosen to cast shadows on others' work in your "defense" with both an accusation of poor practice and an accusation of lying to a client about it.  That's pretty low.  Especially when no slight was intended, nor even implied, toward you.

This doesn't do anything at all to persuade me that you'd be much fun to work with on a custom instrument.  Maybe others who read your accusations won't feel that way.

Finally, sir, perhaps you shouldn't yield to all your urges.

Once again, just to be plain:  My experience of your instrument was very positive, my writing about it was also.  My description of "problems" was general an not in the least accusatory toward you nor toward your work.


Here is the part of my previous post which mentions Mr. Forster:

"My friend Randy Clepper (who comes round the Cafe from time to time) has a zouk-bodied five-course by Forster. I think he got it from Nigel and I think I recall that it developed some problems that Randy had nicely fixed by J. Thomas Davis in Columbus OH.

"It's a rompin' stompin' big thing and while it has the same characteristic complex treble as the Sobells, I remember the whole sound being much more ... uh ... 'forward', I'll say. More 'modern' sounding, perhaps.

"It's made, as I recall, of Brazilian rosewood (aka "Rio") that has some really startling green in it, on the back, and with a very nice, tight-grained top, tho I don't recall what variety of spruce it it."

stv

----------


## sgarrity

How about the Smart octave in the classifieds???   That gave me serious O-MAS!

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

That Smart Octave is one beautiferous instrument.... I am sorely tempted... thankfully I got that itch scratched with the Big Sky Weber OM..... still.....

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Oh, on the truss-rod thing, Walt Kuhlman (Gypsy's Music) made me a custom OM recently and had to replace a broken two-end truss-rod just while initially tweaking it after the fretboard was on...  so ..it happens.

----------


## nkforster

I am no longer phased these days by the rudeness of folk on forums or by their ability to get the wrong end of the stick. I've been guilty of all these crimes myself.

The point is I stand by my warranty and give the customer the benefit of the doubt even if I have genuine and serious doubts about what has going on. 

Likewise, I think it is fair that I get to have my say especially when this is the second time that tales of this instrument has cropped up on a forum.

----------


## Rob Gerety

I snapped one once. And it wasn't my guitar.  Sick feeling.  Never again will I touch a truss rod on any instruments other than my own.

----------


## steve V. johnson

Shaun sez, "How about the Smart octave in the classifieds??? That gave me serious O-MAS!"

Yes!  

stv

----------


## steve V. johnson

I just got some pix of Gene Dellinger's latest Kestrel mandola, so here they are.

Gene's no longer on the Cafe, but if you'd like to talk with him about a mandola you can contact him at  <  greatcoveboxes@hughes.net  >

----------


## Steve L

That's nice looking.  Have you heard it Steve?

----------


## Steve-o

Yeah, ditto here Steve.  That's a lovely mandola.  Exquisite walnut back figure!  And nice custom touches all over.

----------


## steve V. johnson

:Laughing: No, guys, I've never been in the same room with one.  I -think-, that is I'm not sure, that Mark Kunkel may have posted some sound clips of his Kestrel 'dola here when he got it.  I seem to remember that, and that he was very happy with it.  If he did, they're probably still here somewhere.  

Gene has said to me that he doesn't want to do "custom instruments," so I'd expect that, given wood and weather, the Kunkel clips would tell the tale.  Not to argue with your term, Steve-o, but Gene told me that he didn't want to build to folks' requests, but to be consistent once he found a way to build the sound he was after, and I think these are it.  

I hope there's one in my future, but that's not certain yet.   I have a personal block against the key of C, instruments in C and such... When I capo my zouk at the 5th fret and try to get around in sessions, I find myself lost.  So clearly I need one of these things as a remedial aid, to get myself right.   :Laughing:     So much of the world runs in C ... ack ...

I'll let you know all about it when I get one, I promise!  'Til then you really ought to bug Gene about the details.  Sorry I can't follow thru for y'all.

Thanks,

stv

----------


## Markkunkel

> No, guys, I've never been in the same room with one.  I -think-, that is I'm not sure, that Mark Kunkel may have posted some sound clips of his Kestrel 'dola here when he got it.  I seem to remember that, and that he was very happy with it.  If he did, they're probably still here somewhere.


Yup, that's me...it's wonderful in every way, and I'm happy to sing Gene's praises to anyone who will listen.

Mark

----------


## Fliss

NFI, but I must give a shout out to the lovely Abnett cittern that's currently in the classifieds:

http://www.mandolincafe.com/cgi-bin/...uery=retrieval 

Fliss

----------


## rclepper

> I sold an instrument to Randy Klepper a few years ago and after a while he took it to a shop to adjust the truss rod. He emailed me to say the repair chap said the truss rod was "maxed out" and would require surgery to put this right. This was a welded end two way truss rod and so  I had serious doubts to wether this could be the case as I've never sent anything out with a truss rod with more than a couple of turns on, but in order to keep the peace I agreed to pay for what ever was required to put this right - I want my customers to be happy. The work was done and Randy seemed happy.
> ...
> I strongly suspect Randy's repair chap snapped the truss rod nut and didn't want to take the blame, and in fairness, it wasn't his fault, anyone would have snapped it, but this story has cropped up now a couple of times in forums so I feel it's time I told my part.
> www.nkforsterguitars.com


Ah, I just happened to come round the Cafe... my ears must have been ringing.   :Wink: 

Upon seeing this discussion and references to apparent previous postings about this instrument, I feel compelled to clarify a few points:

The instrument I purchased from Nigel initially arrived from overseas with some minor setup issues and a bow in the neck.  After consulting with Nigel, I took it straight away to local luthier (and friend), J. Thomas Davis.  Tom was able to address the issues and remove the neck bow, but it took maxing out the truss rod in one direction in order to do so.  Nigel agreed to pay toward the repairs in order to make things right.  As Nigel said, he and I both deemed the transaction to be fair and we closed the deal on a positive note.

For the record, the truss rod never snapped.  I must also add that Tom Davis is a world-class luthier and a man of high integrity.    

The resulting instrument plays wonderfully and has a rich and exceptional tone, and I credit both luthiers' contributions to its final outcome.

----------


## nkforster

Can't say fairer than that. Would still like to know how it got "maxed out" but perhaps we will never know. 

The instrument Randy has is one of the few flat top, fixed bridge citterns I've made. I'm a big fan of them but folk generally order the arch top versions. 

What I'd like to try some time is one with the "Howe -Orme" arch that I'm using for my guitar bouzouki's. That arch combined with x braces produces fine sounding instruments.

www.nkforsterguitars.com

----------


## Tavy

A couple of nice ones on ebay UK at present:

One octave mandolin from Paul Hathway

and one cittern from David Freshwater

John.

----------


## Tavy

Here's an interesting Mandocello that's just come up: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...E:B:SS:GB:1123

----------


## nkforster

Dream Guitars have listed the new Octave Mandolin of mine. Here it is:

http://dreamguitars.com/new/forster/...zouki_dg11.php

http:www.nkforsterguitars.com

----------


## John McGann

> Dream Guitars have listed the new Octave Mandolin of mine. Here it is:
> 
> http://dreamguitars.com/new/forster/...zouki_dg11.php
> 
> http:www.nkforsterguitars.com


That is beautiful, Nigel!

----------


## Big Joe

Here is an interesting mandola that just came into our possession.  It is a prototype of the Army Navy Gibson mandolin we made in 04.  It has a serial number of "prototype" on the label inside the sound hole and on the headblock a label with the date and Danny Roberts signature.  It has beautiful flame maple back and sides and spruce top.  The tuners are Gibson Grovers.  The finish is a wonderful sunburst.  Unfortunately, it is the only one we built.  We hoped it would go into production, but that never happened.  Hope you enjoy the eye candy  :Smile:  .
http://www.bigjoesguitarworks.com/sh...%26aid%3D79%26

Sorry, I could not get the photos any other way.

----------


## j. condino

I was lucky enough to be able to play Nigel's octave mandolin / guitar bouzouki over at Dream Guitars for about two hours straight. I had quite a difficult time puitting it down- great instrument. The voice, setup, and long scale made quite an impression on me - so much that I'll likely build one for myself based upon my notes next year. Great builder and nice person. 

j.
www.condino.com

----------


## Tavy

Don't really know anything much about these - but two Oakwood instruments - one cittern and one mandola just cropped up from the same seller.  They look kind of nice anyhow  :Grin: 

Cittern: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Mandola: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

----------


## Fliss

Nice looking long-scale Fylde bouzouki for sale on a guitar forum (nfi)

Fliss

----------


## steve V. johnson

URL]Then there's this koa mandola, a new model prototype from Nyberg.  NFI.  

Woo.


http://cgi.ebay.com/NYBERG-Flat-top-...#ht_500wt_1174

----------


## steve V. johnson

Oh, and the Bussman blacktop octave mandolin that's listed in the Cafe Classifieds is the one we met when Richard came to the NJ CBOM-o-rama.  So there are pix (and I think video) of it on here somewhere.  It's a sweetie.  Again, NFI.

stv

----------


## sgarrity

> Oh, and the Bussman blacktop octave mandolin.......


Steve.....sssshhhhhhh...... :Grin:

----------


## steve V. johnson

This is not a reply.  You never saw this.

Woops...

 :Cool: 

mum's da woid.

stv

----------


## sgarrity

That Old wave is a beauty for sure.  I've talked to Richard about it and am in the "Let me think about it" mode.  If someone else snaps it up, good on ya!  I recently had to replace my '99 Chevy truck so I'm giving more thought to instrument purchases these days.  And I have a couple I need to sell.  And I really want one of the Old Wave GOMs.  But ya never know......this oval hole would undoubtedly do the trick!

----------


## Fliss

> URL]Then there's this koa mandola, a new model prototype from Nyberg.  NFI.  
> 
> Woo.
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NYBERG-Flat-top-...#ht_500wt_1174


The more I look at this one, the more beautiful and elegant it looks, and the more I find myself thinking a mandola might be fun...

Fliss

----------


## steve V. johnson

Rare, colorful, electric, and a little damaged:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-1960s-Ha...#ht_720wt_1159

NFI,

stv

----------


## dunwell

I have been refraining from mentioning my stuff in the cafe in general to avoid being spamming. But maybe in this thread it is OK since it is about unusual items. How about a double-top Irish Zouk with flying headblock braces anyone?
http://dunwellguitar.com/
and go to the Current Stock button and scroll down, click on the Spec Sheet link for details. 

You can also see some build shots of it that show a lot of detail on the construction process. For that, click on the Luthier Pages button and the selection "Let's Build A Bouzouki " link.

I have only just started playing with Zouks a bit and this was a fun project but this is not my final design. The double tops tend to be very loud with a lot of projection so that seemed like a good match for an Irish Zouk. I did a combo top with cedar/spruce to kind of control the tone a bit. Having made this one, even though it came out like I hoped, "I've got a head full of ideas that are driving me insane" for the next build. Thus the lower than list pricing. I'd like to get it out to someone to play the heck out of it and give me some real life feedback. Further I have this going as a holiday special for $3200 to another newsnet group and I'll make the same offer to you folks "just 'cause".

Sorry if I got to spammy there :Redface: , just look it over for the entertainment and edification value that is in keeping with the thread.

FWIW,
Alan D.

----------


## steve V. johnson

Hi Alan!!!

I had no idea you were here on the Cafe, nor any idea you were building zouks!!!  How exciting!

BTW, Emily Van Tassel loves her guitar, and so does her family.  So do it.  The inlaid neck is perfect for her and just amazingly built anyway.

I can't wait to see your zouk stuff.  Double-top zouks... A whole new thing to me.

OK, the pix are tempting.  You used a pin bridge, interesting.  Have you any sound samples?

All the best,

stv

----------


## dunwell

Well Howdy Steve! I spend most of my time on the cafe' over in the builders branch and I recently signed up for the tune a week group but haven't done anything there. Since I've been playing around with the zouks I've been lurking this group for a bit too just to see what folks are interested in. I'm glad Emily is enjoying that little cocobolo box. That one was a real sweetheart, just superb finger picking tone to it. 

On this zouk, since I was going for a double top, I made a "flat top" pin bridge version first since that is similar to the double top guitars I already know about. I didn't want to make too many changes all at once. This one came out really good for volume and tone, you can probably pin folks to the back wall with it but still has that nice long scale zook bass side. I recently reset the neck back a bit just to get a lower action, easy/peasy with the neck shim setup. And for you... special deal.... <heh,heh> I don't have any sound samples but I might be able to work something up for you. I just got a Zoom H4n and I'm trying to figure out how to use it. Straight from the box it is doing some sort of clipping thing.. <Must read manual, Must read manual, ooooggg> Pop me direct email off the group if you are interested in that.

I think the next one will also be double top but arched and with a more typical tailpiece setup and free standing adjustable bridge. Although I may go with a solid bridge like I did with some mandolins. See that thread on my web site of some experiments with the Red Henry type solid bridges.

Laters and be well,
Alan D.

----------


## nkforster

Here is a Zouk I've just finished and should be off to Dave Wilson, the chap who sprayes for me and Stefan and Ralph Bown in the new year. Cocobolo and flame Redwood. Should be nice. 







http://www.nkforsterguitars.com

----------


## Fliss

> 


Wow, stunning!  

Fliss

----------


## Steve-o

Stunning indeed!  Nice work Nigel.   That's some lovely wood and nice aesthetic you've created.  Please show us some pics of the staining/finish.

----------


## nkforster

Here is another new one, a Guitar Bouzouki, similar to the one from this years YouTube clip, but with an adjustable neck and a soundport. 


http://www.nkforsterguitars.com

----------


## Fliss

These must surely count as CBOMs of note - not one but two beautiful Sobell octave mandolins currently advertised on Stefan Sobell'swebsite

And a Sobell mandocello and ten-string mandolin in the Cafe Classifieds

Fliss

----------


## Markkunkel

Hi, Fliss.  These are nice...getting a bit rich for my blood, but we can drool and dream, right?  Any pricing info on the UK ones?

Cheers,

Mark

----------


## Fliss

Nothing on his website, and I'm scared to ask!   :Chicken: 

But dreaming is free  :Smile:  

Fliss

----------


## JCLondonUK

They are stunning!   :Smile:

----------


## Tavy

> These must surely count as CBOMs of note - not one but two beautiful Sobell octave mandolins currently advertised on Stefan Sobell'swebsite
> 
> And a Sobell mandocello and ten-string mandolin in the Cafe Classifieds


Gosh... I think I just lost all control over my lower jaw... very noteworthy indeed.  I like the comment by one of the sellers, that the instrument is "loud enough to broadcast to the world"  :Grin: 

John.

----------


## capt_blood

Currently on ebay:

A Davy Stuart "10-string bouzouki", mahogany back and side, 25.4" scale length.  No bids yet.

http://cgi.ebay.com/DAVY-STUART-10-S...item439cb39dfc

Also, ending today, a Paul Doyle bouzouki.  25.5" scale length.  Looks like bubinga back and sides, which is their standard tonewood.  This has generated 14 bids so far.  Assuming that this is their "Regular Model", a new one would go for 1495 Euros.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Paul-Doyle-hand-...item3a56a1ae45

As usual, I have no financial interest in either of these.

Steve

----------


## j. condino

I spent some time with one of  the Forster guitar shaped octave mandolins over at Dream Guitars a few months back; all I can say is I couldn't put it down! Fantastic instrument that made me rethink everything about octave mandolins.There is a review of it coming out  somewhere in the editorial pipeline at Mandolin Magazine. As a direct result, you'll see a couple of Condino octave mandolins coming out about next Christmas. :Wink: 

j.
www.condino.com

----------


## Markkunkel

> Currently on ebay:
> 
> A Davy Stuart "10-string bouzouki", mahogany back and side, 25.4" scale length.  No bids yet.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/DAVY-STUART-10-S...item439cb39dfc



A great story here.  I had purchased this instrument last May used but in essentially mint condition from Jim Prendergast of Nashville, who plays with "The Boys of County Nashville http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/prendergast.  Alas it was dropped and dinged in shipping and sustained that scrape in the lower bout by the endpin, and I helped Jim (who was incredibly nice about the whole thing) get a full insurance claim from USPS.  That meant, of course, that the instrument got put in a warehouse and goes up for auction some time.  It's a great boomy and easy playing thing and I was sorry to see it go but thought it was meant to be.  I went to one USPS auction up by the Atlanta airport last summer but the instrument wasn't there and I resigned myself to its loss.

Then I saw Steve's note last night...
--e-mailed the eBay guy (an hour or so up the road from me)
--told him the story of the instrument and the damage
--made him a fair offer on the instrument and agreed to pick it up, and 
--met him and brought it home this morning.

It's not too much the worse for wear, living in some USPS warehouse through the Georgia summer (too humid) and winter (lately, far too dry) outside of a case and having only an extra small ding in the binding to show for its experience.  

I've decided not to have the scrape repaired and to live happily with a DGDAE 25" bouzouki...of course with my "one in, one out" policy, in addition to the wonderful GOM of Ben Vierra's I already have up for sale I suppose another will be on the block soon.  Oh well...

Anyway, a great story with a nice ending, so far.  Thanks, Steve, for posting the note, thanks Jim P., for sending the instrument along in the first place, thanks Randy (the very nice eBay seller) for your understanding and generosity, and thanks to the bouzouki gods for their watch over this wonderful instrument.

MK

----------


## Fliss

Wow, what a great story and a beautiful looking instrument, Mark!  

Fliss

----------


## Tavy

A great story indeed!

Looks like it was destiny for the two of you to reunite  :Grin: 

John.

----------


## capt_blood

Mark,

On the Davy Stuart cittern, it was listed on ebay as mahogany back and sides, but isn't it East Indian rosewood?   That will teach me not to review the pictures.  I identified the back and sides on the Doyle because the seller did not know what they were.

Anyway, congratulations on your purchase.  I like big boomy things.

Steve

----------


## sgarrity

There's an interesting Randy Wood two point octave at Cotten Music.  Short scale though....

----------


## Markkunkel

> Mark,
> 
> On the Davy Stuart cittern, it was listed on ebay as mahogany back and sides, but isn't it East Indian rosewood?   That will teach me not to review the pictures.  I identified the back and sides on the Doyle because the seller did not know what they were.
> 
> Anyway, congratulations on your purchase.  I like big boomy things.
> 
> Steve


Thanks again, Steve...IRW it is.  Davy surely does nice work, and I'm enjoying getting to know this one again.

MK

----------


## Wesley

I'd love to hear more about that auction since I live up in Cumming - Atlanta is just 40 minutes south of here.

I have a Davy Stewart octave mandolin. It's east Indian rosewood as well. With an Italian spruce top. It's a nice instrument that doesn't get played nearly often enough.

----------


## steve V. johnson

Capt Blood wrote:

"Also, ending today, a Paul Doyle bouzouki. 25.5" scale length. Looks like bubinga back and sides, which is their standard tonewood. This has generated 14 bids so far. Assuming that this is their "Regular Model", a new one would go for 1495 Euros.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Paul-Doyle-hand-...item3a56a1ae45"

Did anyone here get the Doyle?

I got hurt with lust and no money over Jill Geary's Swanson OM.  Alas...

stv

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

I'm afraid they both eluded me...

----------


## steve V. johnson

Here's a pretty cool GOM conversion for you G-type folks!   I have NFI in this one a'tall.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Silvertone-8-Str...item335bb158f3

stv

----------


## steve V. johnson

Also a nice Gypsy's maple bouzouki, in which I also have NFI.


http://cgi.ebay.com/Gypsys-Irish-Bou...#ht_500wt_1153


stv

----------


## Michael Wolf

Levin Octave model 80:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Levin-8-string-Oc...item1e5af5edbe
Very nice and interesting instrument, only the price is wrong. Despite it´s rarity this is way to expensive imho.

----------


## danb

Here's a Sobell OM spotted in the UK for UKP 2200:
http://www.gumtree.com/london/41/57531341.html

----------


## Markkunkel

> Here's a Sobell OM spotted in the UK for UKP 2200:
> http://www.gumtree.com/london/41/57531341.html


Maybe want to be careful with that one.  It's an ad that's been repeated numerous times, using a picture and a description of the old Sobell OM that I was fortunate enough to give custody to a while back.  As far as I know it is still living with its happy new owner in the northeast.  Of course it's also possible that there is an identical one elsewhere and I have no intention to cast aspersions on the advertiser...just a word of caution. 

MK

----------


## Tavy

This is possibly the craziest thing I've seen: but definitely noteworthy though!



John.

----------


## steve V. johnson

I see that St. Louis luthier Joe Mendel has posted one of his fine octave mandolins in the Classifieds.

It's the one he brought to the Sunday sessions at the St. Louis Tionól, at John D. McGurk's pub, where I got to play it.

This is one to lust after (or better yet, buy!).  The size is comfortable, the back is stunning.  The neck feels much smaller
than it is.  We compared it with my Crump and it's not much different, but feels a lot more mandolinish, slim, fast and accurate.
The tone is lovely.  It will do melodic play with grace and punch and chords gel together smoothly and harmoniously.

Joe's getting real good at this stuff!  Somebody take this one home.   NFI, I'm just a fan w/o $$.

stv

----------


## Graham McDonald

> This is possibly the craziest thing I've seen: but definitely noteworthy though!


If that is a Mozzani mandolin it is indeed a rarity. He was an Italian builder between the wars who made the most wonderful guitars. Gregg Miner has a page about his guitars here, but I have never seen pics of a mandolin before.

cheers

----------


## Tavy

> If that is a Mozzani mandolin it is indeed a rarity. He was an Italian builder between the wars who made the most wonderful guitars. Gregg Miner has a page about his guitars here, but I have never seen pics of a mandolin before


Thanks for the link, that was an interesting read for sure - and turned up some images of harp-mandolins too:



As well as a wide range of mandolin family instruments right up to the mando-bass:



But what I would really like is one of these:



 :Grin:

----------


## steve V. johnson

Here's an unusual instrument, "associated with Lloyd Loar," it says.  Ahhh, .... ok... sure.    It's a bit sad, and the text is way down below the pix.  I have no financial nor personal interest in this sale.   And I'm glad of that. ;-)


http://cgi.ebay.com/ViVi-Tone-Lloyd-...ht_10369wt_913

----------


## Fliss

Here's a beautiful looking Jimmy Moon cittern being offered on ebay by Cafe member Ian Steele.

Fliss

----------


## Michael Wolf

Here´s a Foley Octave Mandola in Northern Germany.

----------


## Fliss

Here's something note-worthy that you don't see very often: a David Oddy Mandocello on ebay.

Fliss

----------


## Tavy

> Here's something note-worthy that you don't see very often: a David Oddy Mandocello on ebay.


Rare as hens teeth, I don't suppose he made that many of those... outside of "Show of Hands" personal collections that is  :Smile:

----------


## Richard Singleton

Here is a Petersen Level 1 OM on ebay, wish I could justify getting a second OM!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

----------


## Tavy

Definitely noteworthy - a Stefan Sobell cittern on eBay UK.

Sadly way out of my price range....!

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

That was on the Classifieds recently.  It looks like the one Seanie McGrath is selling.

----------


## kmmando

The great Alec Finn's bouzouki, road-worn and unique.

At a recent gig in Newcastle upon Tyne.

----------


## bjshear

if i only had $16,000 of expendable instrument money...
http://cgi.ebay.com/Gibson-K-4-mando...item336301f327

----------


## Charlieshafer

> The great Alec Finn's bouzouki, road-worn and unique.
> 
> At a recent gig in Newcastle upon Tyne.


Ooof. That's gorgeous.

----------


## Marcus CA

> if i only had $16,000 of expendable instrument money...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Gibson-K-4-mando...item336301f327


Still no bids.  Apparently, nobody else does either!

----------


## foldedpath

> Still no bids.  Apparently, nobody else does either!


The serious buyers will use last-minute sniper programs, so there may still be some serious interest (and if I had the bucks... sigh).

Since the OM is a conversion, and more of a player's instrument than a collectible, it looks like it's being used as a "loss leader" to help move the 'cello in a down market. I'd love to have either one!

----------


## Tavy

> Definitely noteworthy - a Stefan Sobell cittern on eBay UK.
> 
> Sadly way out of my price range....!


That one went for 2.9K Euro, but if you missed out and there's $$$'s bruning a hole in your pocket, then there's another one on ebay US.

----------


## Steve-o

There's a Petersen Level 3 OM in the classifieds now that is a real looker.  The walnut back has exceptional figure.  I'll upload it here...  I would be seriously interested if I didn't already own one.  NFI.

----------


## Tavy

If I had the space available to house this one, I'd just buy this one rather than mention it here... mostly out of curiosity!

German Made mandobass on eBay UK



I do notice that the seller has no images of the back though which is rather worrying...

----------


## Steve-o

Cool.  I like the vignette just south of the sound hole.  You are right about the real estate that bass would take up.

----------


## Tavy

For some reason a whole bunch of Thomas Buchanan instruments have come up for sale recently, here's a couple:

A 10 string cittern:



And a zouk:

----------


## Tom Wright

The comment on the ebay listing informed me that a video the cittern being played helped sell me on Buchanan. It is seen in a clip linked from the Buchanan site, and I checked out the various sound samples, including this one, before ordering my mandolin. 

One can watch it being played live through a PA. The bridge-pickup sound is smooth and guitar-like.

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

My new Crump C-III Cittern...

----------


## Tavy

Love the inlay on that Crump Eddie.  Just curious, what's the finish on that?  I ask because there appears to be quite a bit of grain showing on the headstock?

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

You'll have to ask Phil Crump.  I bought it used.

----------


## otterly2k

wow, that knotwork inlay is exquisite!

----------


## ollaimh

i have a small colection of cboms. the oddest "player" is a five course octave mandolin with a bowl back.  if i ever figure out how to post pictures i will. the body is much larger than a typical octave bowl back but the scale length is 22 inches not the longer scale of a mandocello. i tune it with a low d like a dadgad guitar and various tunnings from there, such as dadad, dadgd(cittern dadgad) dgdgd, etc.   it really booms.  my mother bought it for me from e bay, she thought i was sick and needed cheering up--i was sick but was better by then.  turned out to be a find. only $450 with shipping from california to canada included.

does anyone know of the history of five course octave mandos with full bowl backs?  i have no idea where this was made. a local luthier thinks the us from construction techniques that i know little about.  it has maple back and sides and a spruce top. i should try to identify the spruce.  i love playing it for song accompanyment but the low tuning isn't as good for tunes as my hand made newish cittern tuned with a high a  giving me the mandola top range.

so whats the history of bowl back octaves in five courses?

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

You've probably all heard of the Graham McDonald String Tension Calculator, and of course his book on Bouzoukis - The Bouzouki Book, as well as his other publications: The Mandolin Project, and Double-Strung.  But did you know that Graham is a Master-Craftsman Luthier?  He has been handcrafting zouks and mandolins in Australia since the early 80's.  Check him out at www.mcdonaldstrings.com
I recently acquired an older bouzouki that Graham built - 1998 Spruce over Australian Blackwood with a carved top.  I'm excited to get it so I though I'd share it with you and give Graham a mention...

----------


## zoukboy

I thought I would post a few photos of my latest bouzouki, made by Herb Taylor last year.  It has a western red cedar top, myrtle back and sides, maple neck with pau ferro fretboard, slotted peghead, and an experimental low-pressure bridge. It's a cracker!

----------


## ptritz

> I thought I would post a few photos of my latest bouzouki, made by Herb Taylor last year.  It has a western red cedar top, myrtle back and sides, maple neck with pau ferro fretboard, slotted peghead, and an experimental low-pressure bridge. It's a cracker!


That bridge design is very interesting.  It looks like the concept must be similar to that of the four-piece bridge design that Nick Apollonio uses.  In effect, the bridge "clamps" to the soundboard, rather than pressing down on the soundboard.  As I understand it, the idea is that the top then can be lighter and doesn't need to be braced as strongly, since it doesn't have to resist that downward pressure.  I'm not sure how much it's attributable to the bridge design, the long-scale flat-top mandola that Nick built for me certainly does put out plenty of volume, with a very nice tone.  

Pete

----------


## Steve-o

> ...I recently acquired an older bouzouki that Graham built - 1998 Spruce over Australian Blackwood with a carved top.  I'm excited to get it so I though I'd share it with you and give Graham a mention...


Lovely zouk there Eddie.  Love the wood and the design elements.

----------


## zoukboy

> That bridge design is very interesting.  It looks like the concept must be similar to that of the four-piece bridge design that Nick Apollonio uses.  In effect, the bridge "clamps" to the soundboard, rather than pressing down on the soundboard.  As I understand it, the idea is that the top then can be lighter and doesn't need to be braced as strongly, since it doesn't have to resist that downward pressure.  I'm not sure how much it's attributable to the bridge design, the long-scale flat-top mandola that Nick built for me certainly does put out plenty of volume, with a very nice tone.  
> 
> Pete


It has VERY low down pressure and is very lightly braced. It is clamped to the top with a wooden cleat below but as you can see from the photo, the string tension lifts the rear graphite rod while it pushes down on the graphite saddle - this adds up to (I think) torsional force on the top instead of simply down pressure with a floating bridge. So I guess the action of the top would be a little more similar to a pin bridge without the pin bridge's tonal characteristics.

----------


## jtsc

A happy day!  Just acquired 3 course Stephen Owsley Smith "Hawk" Zouk - from Alec Finn to "Zoukboy" Landes to another and finally, through advice and help from Roger, stars aligning, etc....to my welcoming home.  My long search for an SOS has concluded on a very happy note after falling in love w/Steve's lutherie work last century as an archaeology student in Taos, NM with no cash flow to finally having some flowing cash.  It is a wonderful player that resonates volume unlike other zouks I've played.  Roger - a huge debt of gratitude to you.  You were very kind to help me in my search.  My collection is complete for a long long while.  Playing "Irish Slow Air" in tribute to Alec as my first task.

----------


## Steve-o

Congrats jtsc.  Great story on how you joined a very elite SOS club.  Enjoy your new zouk.

----------


## zoukboy

Happy to help!  Enjoy!

----------


## ptritz

> It has VERY low down pressure and is very lightly braced. It is clamped to the top with a wooden cleat below but as you can see from the photo, the string tension lifts the rear graphite rod while it pushes down on the graphite saddle - this adds up to (I think) torsional force on the top instead of simply down pressure with a floating bridge. So I guess the action of the top would be a little more similar to a pin bridge without the pin bridge's tonal characteristics.


Here's a link to a photo of a couple of Nick's instruments, in which you can see his bridge design pretty well.   http://www.nikosapollonio.com/bouzoukis.html      I hadn't thought about it before, but I think you're right that the result has to be some torsional force on the top.  In any case, it's pretty interesting that both of these luthiers came up with what's basically the same concept, independently of each other as far as I know.

----------


## Tavy

> I thought I would post a few photos of my latest bouzouki, made by Herb Taylor last year.  It has a western red cedar top, myrtle back and sides, maple neck with pau ferro fretboard, slotted peghead, and an experimental low-pressure bridge. It's a cracker!


Very interesting bridge.  Not dissimilar to the DeMeglio "string tensioners" used on bowlbacks, but perhaps most closely resembling the Gelas mandolin's which used a similar arrangement (albeit all wood).  Also similar to Rick Toone's Patented bridge design.

Just curious, is the bridge glued to the top?  I would assume that it would have to be?

----------


## zoukboy

> Just curious, is the bridge glued to the top?  I would assume that it would have to be?


No, it's not glued - it's screwed to a cleat under the top through two slots in the top, so clamped, I guess.

----------


## lucho

I just added an old K2 mandocello to my CBOM crew....
bought in Chile.  http://articulo.deremate.cl/MLC-3644...cello-1911-_JM
More info and photos at my instruments photo file.

----------


## Tavy

Oh boy Lucho - I looked at your instruments gallery and that's some collection you have there!

Out of interest is that a bowlback mandocello in the image above?

----------


## lucho

Hi John: I have gotten this collection bartering and trading through the years, and trying to keep down the crew around a couple of dozens.  The napolitan axe you wonder is an argentinean Breyer mandola made around 1900-1910. I also looked your photofile and I liked your restored waldzithers too.....

----------


## mandomentch

Here's a recently completed 22.5" scale octave mandolin with Koa back & sides, Red Spruce top and Mahogany neck.

----------


## Tavy

Love that Koa - beautiful!

----------


## violmando

Being a mandocello freak, I think this one's FANTASTIC--has anyone played his instruments? If I had the money, this one would be mine....a real BEAUTY!!! The Bohemian Behemoth mandocello by Redheaded Mandolins.

http://redheadmandolins.com/2012/05/...mian-behemoth/

----------


## ollaimh

i have palyed greek bouzoukis as long as anything. some are great and some are crap.  you have to look closely. the older ones from the forties to the sixties are usually made for players. now a lot are made for tourisrts and do not either sound well nor do they last.  the best beater i ever had i sold when i was broke but luckily the guy sold it back to me!  it is funky with real mother of toilet seat pickguard and inlay but it sounds great and palys gra]eat. greek guys go wow at the sound.

i also have a german like octave mandolin with five courses.  i say german like because i think it's actually made in america by a german influenced luthier. the body id nuch bigger than the one pictured above so the sound is really big.  the bridge is in the middle of a sound board area the size of a guitar. it has a shorter neck than a greek bouzouki but it can be used for greek music as well as celtic\
once you start playing a bit of grek music you will never stop. it is so unique for a canadian scotts/french player. i will never be a master of it but it makes me think outside the box.

i've seen really crappy bouzoukis go for a lot on ebay and some nice ones not get bid on so ask someone knowledgeable before bidding. good ones do show up on occasion. i have several now so i am unlikely to buy one unless its a real antique

----------


## Ed Goist

From Weber's Facebook Page:
Photo album of a nice Custom Weber Yellowstone OM
NFI

----------

Jimdalf

----------

